# Do you touch the door handle when exiting a public restroom?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

If I can't avoid it. Sometimes I open it with my forearm. I carry hand sanitiser, anyway.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I pinch the very bottom or use a paper towel if the bathroom has them. You'd be surprised at how many women don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. uke


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I kick the door open if I can, just like I do to my front door when I come home because I'm weird like that.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I pinch the very bottom or use a paper towel if the bathroom has them. You'd be surprised at how many women don't wash their hands after they go to the bathroom. uke


I'VE NOTICED THAT TOO. It's so grim.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Doors should be removed from all restroom areas. It's the only sanitary thing to do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I avoid Shopping carts when at all possible as well.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

paper towel.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I do exactly what the guy in that gif does.



farfegnugen said:


> Doors should be removed from all restroom areas. It's the only sanitary thing to do.


true. And everything should be automatic.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't remember there ever being door handles in restrooms. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Typically the handle is on the outside of the bathroom and you just have to push it open to exit

At least in most public places here


I realize you're speaking of door knobs. I never encounter those if I had to use a public restroom.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like bathing in bleach after being in a public restroom lol. I usually use a paper towel or my foot if I can. I also flush with my foot.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

This is somewhat relevant to this. I had to go to the bathroom in the middle of a Golf Tournament, and when I tried to kick the urinal handle to flush it, I feel flat on my a**. It turns out golf spikes and tile floors don't mix too well. As with the others above me, I open the door with a paper towel.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Excuse me while I have a ramble rant.

What always surprises me are the seemingly large number of people who won't touch the handle of the door leading to a public toilet, but then willingly touch hand rails, other doors, all of that sort of stuff without any form of barrier. At work there are several who proudly boast/make a show of not touching the handles to the entrance door of the restroom, but then use their hands on the actual stall handle, to touch the twisty/push button things that activate the water, their clothes after having elaborately used them to cover something. 

Transference. It happens, and because I can get obsessed with things like that I try not to think about it too much. ATM buttons, taxis, trains, things handed to me by employees whose previous actions I cannot confirm as being of a hygienic nature... if I think about all the transference that can occur (even when thinking about the probability of such transference leading to problematic levels of various pathogens being minimal and/or the difficulty of transference occurring given the materials concerned) then I go a little overboard with my avoidance of direct skin to skin contact with public access surfaces.

Anyway, I'm not obsessed with hygiene and/or picking up the multitude of germs nearly everyone is infested with but not all of them at a problematic level. I wash my hands, ignore the thoughts in my head screaming about transference, infective levels and all of that jazz, and I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I usually extend my sleeve onto my hand and grab it with my shirt sleeve.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

personally i do this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't been in a public restroom for at least a year. And have probably been in less than five of them since 2005.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just hold it in till i get home.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually wait for someone else to open the door, or I use the paper towel I just used to dry my hands to touch the handle and open the door. If I am too lazy and none of these resources are available, I will use my sleeved elbow to turn the handle, or push through using my shoulder.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Fortunately, the restrooms at my work look like those you'd probably find in an airport -- hallways with no entry doors. Something like this (but with tiled walls instead of the airplane symbols):










Same goes for my gym. Also, automatic faucets for the win. Those are the only two places I spend enough time to possibly need to use a public restroom, so it's rare that I encounter the ones with the doors. When I do, I use a paper towel to open the door. Apparently, enough people do the same to the point where a lot of places keep a trash can right by the door.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I try to avoid it if I can, but I'm not a germaphobe.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No, not unless there is no other option.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

It's my personal goal in life to touch as few public things as possible. I don't even carry cash on a regular basis because it is filthy. And I kick the door open.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use one finger to open the door, go back to my office, and HAND SANITIZE!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No way am I touching it. I see all the guys who exit a stall and walk right out without washing. I know where their hands have been and then they touch the door handle. I might as well shake hands with their anus!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I use tissue to open it lol.. dirty door handle


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

of course i do im not a psycho


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Whatever. People sneezing in public bothers me more. Everyone trying to give me their nasty cold/flu. I don't know why people get rewarded for it too with, "bless you" or gesundheit.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Whatever. People sneezing in public bothers me more. Everyone trying to give me their nasty cold/flu. I don't know why people get rewarded for it too with, "god bless you" or gesundheit.


For some reason 'gesundheit' annoys the living **** out of me, I hate it when people say it, lucky its rare here...


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

One time last year, I was at university and I was in the bathroom, and someone was in the stall, doing stall related business, and left the bathroom without washing their hands. I was mortified, and I believe I rushed to leave the door at the same time as him so I didn't have to touch the handle. 

To make matters worse we were both headed to the same room, a computer room, and when you go in you have to sign in at the front desk and they have a pen there. I anticipated having to use the same pen as this guy so I pulled out my own pen to pre-empt this germ ambush; but non-handwasher signed in, and then motioned to hand me the pen. In shock and mild panic I flinched and the pen fell during the transfer between hands..and it landed... where else... but inside the trash bin next to the desk! I then reached in and took it out ._. It was funny in retrospect, but I was more overwhelmed with disgust at the time. 

So yes, I try to avoid handle grabbing in the bathroom with my bare hands.


----------

